# does anyone have some history on sloan's liniment



## matthew9000 (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi everyone can anyone give me some history on sloan's liniment 
 because I have this bottle with its box and know nothing about it


----------



## Sue Ninnuff (Mar 16, 2017)

There's a Wikipedia article on Sloan which might help you
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earl_Sloan


----------

